# Questions about Hopper OTA Adapter



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I am thinking about getting a Hopper OTA adapter. What do I need to be aware of when using it?

My locals on DISH are Toledo. (Which don't come in on my antenna) The locals from Fort Wayne come in perfectly on my antenna. Will the EPG show the Fort Wayne channels?

From what I read elsewhere, the OTA adapter is considered another tuner and this means I will have four tuners to record from rather than three. Is this correct.

The main reason for using the OTA adapter is that it will provide more NFL game watching options. Unfortunately, the Toledo locals tend to show the Browns and Lions. I am a Bengals fan and the Fort Wayne locals tend to have have more Bengals games.

Any advice or suggestions is appreciated.

Bruce


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

I find that with my OTA, I pull in from as far away as Tucson (about 90 miles) without any rotator or anything. In fact, it's a cheap rooftop antenna that was on the house when I moved in 8 years ago. Anything that the Hopper pulls in shows up in the EPG.

ANd yes, you will now have 4 tuners to choose from. In fact, I find the HD picture quality from the OTA to be noticeably better than the DISH locals, and I always specify the OTA for recording, if possible. My DISH locals are all from the Phoenix/Scottsdale area.

So you should see on the EPG whatever your antenna can pull in and the Hopper show after the scan. Maybe a bi-directional antenna for your two cities? Other folks here will know more about that.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You'll get whatever you can pull in via antenna from the OTA add-on and of course all will be integrated into the EPG. You should have EPG data for all the major networks and probably many of the sub-channels as well.

You should be able to watch or record from 3 SAT + 1 OTA all at the same time... and this includes all the multi-tasking going on when tuned to a LiL on one of the SAT tuners.

I envy you that you have a different set of locals available with different viewing. Even if I put up a higher OTA antenna, the channels I pull in would have the same sports options I suspect (at least in terms of NFL)... so I wouldn't get any more choice.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

You'll get whatever you can pull in via antenna from the OTA add-on and of course all will be integrated into the EPG. You should have EPG data for all the major networks and probably many of the sub-channels as well.

You should be able to watch or record from 3 SAT + 1 OTA all at the same time... and this includes all the multi-tasking going on when tuned to a LiL on one of the SAT tuners.

I envy you that you have a different set of locals available with different viewing. Even if I put up a higher OTA antenna, the channels I pull in would have the same sports options I suspect (at least in terms of NFL)... so I wouldn't get any more choice.


It is really weird here. I live in far, far NW Ohio. ( 15 miles or so from Indiana and Michigan) Closer to Cleveland, Detroit and Chicago than Cincinnati. Toledo channels are all Lions/Browns and Tigers/Indians. Even at the college level, Michigan gets a lot more air time than Ohio State. (Traitors) I might be able to pull the locals in from Lima as well as Fort Wayne. I am trying to get the poor man's version of NFL Sunday Ticket.  


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

The only difference I've noted is that you can't Sling an OTA channel with an original Hopper. As others have mentioned, there are some issues with some stations with subchannels. I don't get guide information for some of my subchannels (MeTV and This, for instance) but the main channels all have guide data. You can set up manual recordings if you wish. And I have to punch in my parental code every time I try to watch the no-guide-data channels. But other than that, everything works exactly as you think it should - provided you don't use a rotor. Then it gets to be tricky to have all the channels you want in the guide at the same time.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the helpful information. Got the adapter, installed it, and everything works as advertised. 

This already paid dividends. The Fox Saturday MLB game of the Week was an American League game on the Toledo local channel. However, the Fort Wayne local had the Reds Dodgers game...so I got to see MY team beat the Dodgers. I am hoping, by adding the antenna, I will get to see the Bengals more often than if I only had the Toledo locals. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

brucegrr said:


> Thank you everyone for the helpful information. Got the adapter, installed it, and everything works as advertised.
> 
> This already paid dividends. The Fox Saturday MLB game of the Week was an American League game on the Toledo local channel. However, the Fort Wayne local had the Reds Dodgers game...so I got to see MY team beat the Dodgers. I am hoping, by adding the antenna, I will get to see the Bengals more often than if I only had the Toledo locals.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Seeing this thread brings up a question I had. When the installer did my Hopper/Joey new install yesterday, I didn't have the OTA adapter yet. I have since called & they have it on the way. The installer told me this would be something I could simply install, but I don't see how that can be the case though. Correct me on this if I am wrong, but I understand that this adapter has a USB connector that plugs into the back of the Hopper, but then has to connect to my OTA antenna. If he already installed my Hopper & Joey, won't I have to have an installer back out to run another coaxial line from the adapter up the wall into my attic & then over to my OTA antenna? On my 211 that was removed, it had a built-in OTA tuner & it was connected to a Y connector & just had the main lead going up the wall into the attic to another diplexer with (1) lead that went to the SAT dish & (1) lead that went to my OTA antenna. So with the Hopper adapter, won't the coaxial run have to be re-done to be basically the same as it was?

Ken


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The typical Dish installation isn't going to include running a separate coax for your antenna. You'll either have to do that yourself or hire someone to do it. I could be wrong, but I do not believe the Dish installers will typically do this for you.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

khearrean said:


> The installer told me this would be something I could simply install, but I don't see how that can be the case though. Correct me on this if I am wrong, but I understand that this adapter has a USB connector that plugs into the back of the Hopper, but then has to connect to my OTA antenna. If he already installed my Hopper & Joey, won't I have to have an installer back out to run another coaxial line from the adapter up the wall into my attic & then over to my OTA antenna?


You can't use a diplexer anymore. The satellite uses the same frequencies as OTA, so you need a separate coax. Any handyman (or electrician) should be able to run the coax for you, if you find it too difficult to do yourself.

I've had good luck with installers going the extra mile while they're here. If I have things ready for them so their job is easier, they're more willing to do some extra things. I had an extra coaxial cable all ready and when they fished their satellite cable through the wall, I asked them if they could tape my coax to it for the antenna. But now that they're gone, you're going to have to do it yourself.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

As mentioned - with the Hopper/Jpey setup - you can no longer do the diplexers to share OTA/ DBS signals - it will require a separate coax for a roof antenna. However, depending on your distance from your OTA locals- you might be able to get by with an inside antenna setup. Goto www.tvfool.com , eneter your address and antenna height, and see what it shows for available channels.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

scooper said:


> As mentioned - with the Hopper/Jpey setup - you can no longer do the diplexers to share OTA/ DBS signals - it will require a separate coax for a roof antenna. However, depending on your distance from your OTA locals- you might be able to get by with an inside antenna setup. Goto www.tvfool.com , eneter your address and antenna height, and see what it shows for available channels.


Thanks to everyone for the comments & suggestions. The attic-type OTA antenna won't work though. I already have a Winegard bat-wing-type antenna on a 25' mast that has done a great job of picking up not only my Beaumont, Tx locals, but even farther out getting (2) networks & another CW channel out of Lake Charles. (This was when I had the 211k that was just replaced). So just to make sure I'm clear; if I have the separate coaxial cable run down my wall coming out (where the SAT feed comes out) & plug it into the new OTA adapter of the Hopper, the locals will seamlessly integrate & show up on the EPG of the Hopper?

Ken


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If you have a cable that is not being otherwise used for the Hopper - then you can use it for your OTA. So- you need to acertain that that cable is not hooked to the single / dual node of the Hopper and is connected to your OTA antenna.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

For a "third" party type add-on the two I got are working far better than the built-in 722 OTA Tuners. Locally we have channels 7 & 9 that weanied out and were able to stay on HVHF and not move to UHF as everyone else had to and the 722 was constantly dropping them. I, DISH, Channels 7 & 9 and many others all blamed my CS4 antenna. With these OTA modules using the same antenna all channels are coming in at 100%. And now my HwS's are all tricked out.

So as far as any idiosyncrasies that one should know, so far the problems that I have had with DISH OTA gear in the past, I am not with these. Also it's nice having a "fourth" tuner.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Checking the NFL Maps. It looks like in week 3, you would of seen the Bengals from the Ft Wayne FOX, as Toledo was showing the Lions.
Week 4 you saw your Bengals from Toledo, while Ft Wayne would of given you the Colts game, same for week 6, while Ft Wayne was showing the Pitt/NYJ game. So......so far, the majority of your Bengals games have come from Toledo. Allthough I do see quite a few instances where you get bonus games.
Nice.
the506.com/nflmaps is a great thing.

As for the OTA module, yes, once its connected directly to your ANT, you can scan channels and those channels will show up in your guide, and typically, with guide data. Allthough, you'll need to either force a new download, or wait 24 hrs for the Guide data to 'update'.

I myself can get 2 market ares where I live, Washington, w/ the addition of Baltimore. However I can't pull in B'more's CBS, only Fox45. Which so far this season, has given me 3 bonus games, tommorow will be the 4th, as DC will get a late fox game, B'more gets an early Fox game.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Will the OTA module work on a Super Joey? Install is tomorrow and I'm trying to have everything ready for it. Thanks.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Only works on a Hopper. You will be able to see OTA channels on the SuperJoey just like a regular Joey.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

And if I can dredge this up again, please , I just want to be sure about sub-guide data. It sounds like some folks are getting it and some folks are not. Does this data come from the TV stations, or does it come down from Dish along with the other guide data?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sub-channel comes from Dish. They have some sub-channel data in some markets, but not all in all markets. They probably have about half here in my DMA... though they have most of the important ones (at least to me).


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Well that helps a lot. There's a local HD group on AVS forums and I may try there to see if anyone has the Hopper with OTA. I don't guess that needle in a haystack might be lurking on this board, though


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It isn't Hopper-specific... Basically anyone with Dish and one of their OTA-capable receivers that lives in the same DMA as you should be able to answer the question.

We have some threads here in our *Dish OTA forum* where some have created posts that list OTA channels and available EPG data. I don't know if there is one for your DMA or not. I created one for my DMA in Raleigh, NC long ago... and though it might be slightly out of date as I haven't revisited it in a while, it is fairly representative of what is available for others in my area.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

So it IS the same adapter...I had assumed as much but then, you never know <grin>. Thanks...I'll go looking in the OTA forum.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

mnassour said:


> So it IS the same adapter...I had assumed as much but then, you never know <grin>. Thanks...I'll go looking in the OTA forum.


mnassour,

Stewart Vernon provided you with accurate information in regards to the Sub-Channels. Once scanned in, you should have the title listings and information for these channels.

There is a possibility that some of the information will not register and you may see a DISH slate on the guide.

Thanks


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

That's kind of what I'm afraid of...and I haven't been able to find anyone locally who has the adapter. I may have to start an Austin topic in the OTA forum if I can't get anything from elsewhere.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

mnassour said:


> So it IS the same adapter...I had assumed as much but then, you never know <grin>. Thanks...I'll go looking in the OTA forum.


Well, it isn't the same adapter... but the adapter has nothing to do with whether or not you see EPG data.

Dish has a few different types of OTA adapters across their different models of receivers right now... but they all draw from the same satellite-delivered information... so that's why I was saying anyone with Dish in your DMA who uses OTA through their Dish receiver could answer.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Got it, makes sense to me. Thanks!


----------

